# BREEDING TERNETZI AND REDS?



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

ABOUT HOW OLD DO THESE FISH HAVE TO BE TO START BREEDING AND ALSO WHAT WATER TEMP SHOULD I CHANGE IT TO AND WHAT ELSE TO MAKE THEM BREED?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"Ternetzi" requirements are just a couple degrees lower in temperature than P. nattereri Amazonian. Requirements are the same overall, except that "ternetzi" need to be a bit more sheltered from outside disturbances. Breeding ritural is the same as common P. nattereri and has been seen and done in the past.


----------



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

I KNOW BUT ABOUT HOW OLD DO THEY HAVE TO BE?? APPROXIMATELY


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Around a year an a half old.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Or at least 6 inches, whichever comes first......same as red-bellies.


----------



## saljooki24 (Oct 4, 2004)

THANKSSSSSS


----------

